
How the West got China wrong - hvo
https://www.economist.com/news/leaders/21737517-it-bet-china-would-head-towards-democracy-and-market-economy-gamble-has-failed-how
======
weltonchan
A very well-written piece. A large part of the misunderstanding of China is
due to cultural differences. Western political theory applies best to Western
cultures.

Most Westerners tend to have knee-jerk reactions to non-democratic forms of
government, but there are tradeoffs to each form. Yes, China is not the best
when it comes to corruption, censorship of its citizens, and some basic human
rights - but it is a strong and centralized government, and the U.S. needs to
take China even more seriously than it does now.

